
Marissa Mayer: The Visionary - PeterRosdahl
http://www.glamour.com/women-of-the-year/2009/marissa-mayer
======
Shana
You aren't going to get a good article about her aesthetic push in Google
without a mention of either her upcoming marriage or her taste in ODLR.

Vogue's article was worse.

They post her in women's mags because she is cute, she's has designs touch,
and she works for Google. I would prefer to see Caterina Fake. She has a
brilliant understanding of HCI, that most of us will never top in our
lifetimes. She's has doctorate from RISD. She's doing the startup thing RIGHT
NOW. She's brilliant. She also has great style. You know that because no one
would dare go up to her after a presentation and say:"Is that Jane Mayle you
are wearing?" She just pulls it off as a professional, and that's that. (seen
this in person at the New York Tech Meetup, I actually recognized the jacket
she was wearing from somewhere, but she wore it perfectly, and no, I would not
have dared go up to her and asked, where did you get said jacket.)

Bad conde nast (though I will vogue and W forever)

------
coriander
Did anyone notice she's sitting on a Swiss ball wearing stilettos and a clingy
red dress?

~~~
BigZaphod
Of course - but I think some of us wish that for once there could be an
article about a woman in tech that didn't make a big point about her gender
and include a staged, sexy picture. :/

~~~
unalone
This isn't a tech article. It's a women's fashion article.

~~~
tomjen2
Yes, but that doesn't change the fact that it is annoying that you can't have
a successful women without focusing on how she looks.

~~~
unalone
I've seen a lot of articles on Mayer before. She's not at all an unknown. It's
just that those weren't submitted to Hacker News, and this was.

------
BigZaphod
Choice quote:

 _“Get in a bit over your head,” she says. “That’s how you grow and learn and
stretch yourself.”_

------
physcab
We need more articles about women in technology circles here on HN. Thanks for
posting.

~~~
byrneseyeview
"We" might, but women in technology don't. When someone writes about a
successful man, people can assume that it's because he's successful; if
someone writes about a successful woman, comments like yours make it seem like
she's just being written about because she's a she.

~~~
physcab
Wow. You are reading way too much into my statement. I was just trying to
voice encouragement. Why don't you try to be more supportive?

~~~
byrneseyeview
"Supportive" is not necessarily good. I am "supportive" of things I think are
a good idea. I am not "supportive" of things I think are a bad idea.

Maybe you meant something like "I'm glad women are succeeding in technology,"
rather than "I want people to lower their standards for what's worth
reporting, when they report on women, so we'll hear more about women even
though the technology industry is disproportionately male." But what you were
saying is much closer to the last one.

If you want women to achieve more, for whatever reason, that's fine, but
that's not the sentiment you expressed.

~~~
physcab
"Supportive" means in the sense of "supporting" reporting any type of
publication that aims to increase the awareness of women or any minority in
the technology sector. Whether you think the publication has to meet certain
"standards" is entirely subjective and based upon your individual worldview.

